# archery state



## cityhic (Jan 3, 2009)

Where do the best archers come from? Sorry, I only know a few so please chime in and help me to fill this thread up.


CA(3): Rick McKinney, Janet Dykman, Justin Huisch
OH(1): Daryl Pace


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

cityhic said:


> Where do the best archers come from? Sorry, I only know a few so please chime in and help me to fill this thread up.
> 
> 
> CA(3): Rick McKinney, Janet Dykman, Justin Huisch
> OH(1): Daryl Pace


Darrell Pace-Ohio
Rick McKinney-INDIANA (Muncie)
Jason McKittrick-INDIANA
Vic Wunderle-Illinois
The Nichols Sisters-Wyoming
Butch Johnson-Connecticut
karen Scavotto-Connecticut (Hall's arrows in CT had the top three junior girls in the USA 8-9 years ago including world #6 Karen, Cadet WR holder Amy Green, and Roxanne Reiman).
Stephanie White Arnold (04 Olympic Team) Indiana
John Magera-Texas
Joe McGlynn and Guy Gerig-NY
Stephanie Miller-Illinois




For FITA recurve-Ohio probably has the most top archers in US History helped by Lida Howell (Cincinnati) who won 16-17 US nationals with scores at the turn of the century that were competitive until about WWII. Also from Ohio Ann Clark, World Champion Nancy Vonderheide Kleinman (Cincinnati), Doug Brothers (World Field Champion-74, Top Ten world target championships 1975) Maureen Becholdt (72 World FITA champion-72 Olympic Team), Rodney Baston (world team gold medalist at least a couple times) Rick Bednar (World team gold medalist), Bill Bednar (PAA champion) Steven Robinson (PAA Champion) Trina Deberry King (US olympic team), Cindy Ruckman (two world field teams and USAT, Fuzzie Davis-world indoor team.

Ohio has also had some top compound archers including the late great
Katie Smith (won Vegas in women's pro compound 6-7 times in a row) and Vegas Winner Margaret Tewksberry of Springfield. Linda Klosterman of St Mary's Ohio held the FITA world record in compound and Jeremy Snyder and Brandon Spray both held FITA indoor Junior records.. 

Nearby states of Michigan and Pennsylvania are also well represented with 1984 Olympian Glenn Meyers in Michigan, 72 Winner John Williams (Pa), The late Adam Wheatcroft whose junior compound resume was one of the best ever.


Texas has become a big producer of top recurve talent over the last 15 years or so


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I know where most of the top people live-I am just not sure where they are from-Ed Eliason lived in Washington at some point for example and then Utah

Mike Gerard lives in Utah-believe he is from there-same with Denise Parker

Jay Barrs-Cannot recall-Arizona was the state where he went to college-his wife too


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Some More

Lindsay Pian-ARIZONA

Ruth Rowe-Currently Virgina 

Scott McKethcnie-California

Dave Cousins-Maine

Dr Staten Holmes and His Wife-Texas

Aya LaBrie Eifel-Currently California-had relatives in OHIO

The Krugers-Texas

ParaOlympian Lindsay Carmichael-Texas


----------



## cityhic (Jan 3, 2009)

*talley so far*

AZ (2): Pian, Ellison
CA (3): Dykman, Huish, McKethcnie
CN (6): Johnson, Scavotto, 2 unamed jr, Green, Reiman, 
OH (18): Pace, Howell, Clark, Kleinman, Brothers, Becholdt, Baston, 2xBednar, King, Ruckman, Davis, Smith, Tewksberry, Klosterman, Snyder, Spray, Eifel
IL (2): Wunderle, Miller
IN (2): McKittrick, White-Arnold
MA (2): Cousins, Hunt
MI (1): Meyers
NY (2): McGlynn, Gerig
PA (2): Williams, Wheatcroft
TX (6): Magera, 2xHolmes, 2xKruger, Carmichael
UT (2): Gerard, Parker
VI (1): Rowe
WA (1): Eliason
WY(2): 2xNichols
?: Barrs


----------



## mainline (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrs-Florida and some more: James Loesch-Tx., Chad Connors-Az., Lonnie King- MI., Rich Dixon-Mi., Allen Rasor-Ca., Chris Jones-Ca., Warren Ikasaki-Ca., Don Rabska-Ca., Val Rosas-Ca., Justin Huish-Ca., Mark Hainline-Ca., Michael Quayle-Il., Jerry Plypchuck-N.J., Dave Keaggy Jr.-Mi., Mike Bergenheir(sp.?)-Az., Tim Hudepohl-Mi.(?), Eric Hall(?),


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Jim C said:


> Some More
> 
> Lindsay Pian-ARIZONA
> 
> ...


Was Vic Berger an Ohio archer? Seems only fitting that he makes the list somewhere.


----------



## cityhic (Jan 3, 2009)

*talley up*

Boy, I’ve never even heard of most of these names. I’m taking you guys on good faith that you aren’t pulling my leg. I’m a bad speller and I admit it. In advance I would like to say that I am sorry if I misspelled your name.

AZ (7): Pian, Ellison, Connors, Bergenheir, Donn, Granville, Huff
CA (9): Dykman, Huish, McKethcnie, Rasor, Jones, Ikasaki, Rabska, Rosas, Hainline
CN (6): Johnson, Scavotto, 2 unamed jr, Green, Reiman,
FL (1): Barrs
OH (19): Pace, Howell, Clark, Kleinman, Brothers, Becholdt, Baston, 2xBednar, King, Ruckman, Davis, Smith, Tewksberry, Klosterman, Snyder, Spray, Eifel, Berger
IL (4): Wunderle, Miller, Quayle, Blakley
IN (2): McKittrick, White-Arnold
GA (1): Henslin
MA (2): Cousins, Hunt
MI (5): Meyers, King, Dixon, Keaggy, Hudepohl
NJ (1)L Plypchuck
NY (2): McGlynn, Gerig
PA (2): Williams, Wheatcroft
TX (10): Magera, 2xHolmes, 2xKruger, Carmichael, Loesch, Schardt, Debord, Rice
UT (2): Gerard, Parker
VI (1): Rowe
WA (1): Eliason
WY(2): 2xNichols
WI (1): Koehl

? Eric Hall, Glen Thomas, Jake Kaminski, Tyler Domenech, Dan Schuller


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Was Vic Berger an Ohio archer? Seems only fitting that he makes the list somewhere.


As I recall the "White Knight" was originally from Germany. I shot and won the first Wittenberg Invitational back in 03 or so (one of the nicest venues and one of the best run tournaments -sadly it no longer exists) and an old man complemented me-turns out it was Vic Berger who was working as a maintenance guy there and my nephew knew him (my nephew was PlaceKicker on the varsity football team). He had a couple of ranges in Springfield back in the 1960s and my father got me a Bear C handle from him in 71 or so. Margaret Tewksberry shot out of that range IIRC-she was a top compound archery-believe she won Vegas.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

What you can see is that good archers have come from all over the place. The triangle between Chicago, Detroit and Cincinnati was pretty much the center of FITA styled recurve target archery for years so that area has lots as does the Lancaster-York areas of PA. If you get a copy of Rhode's history of the NAA you will see lots of US Nationals were held in Chicago or Cincinnat (like "Carthage Ohio or Wyoming Ohio which are suburbs on I75 in Cincinnati) and dozens at Miami University (which was run by George Helwig of Cincinnati and assisted by Cincinnati Area archers such as the Piersons, the Clarks, and Marv Kleinman whose wife was world champion and he was NAA President)

I would say that the area that is surprisingly light in FITA champions given the weather and the population would be SE USA.

I don't know if it is true or not today but it used to be that the North Region normally had more people on USAT than any other region.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

mainline said:


> Barrs-Florida and some more: James Loesch-Tx., Chad Connors-Az., Lonnie King- MI., Rich Dixon-Mi., Allen Rasor-Ca., Chris Jones-Ca., Warren Ikasaki-Ca., Don Rabska-Ca., Val Rosas-Ca., Justin Huish-Ca., Mark Hainline-Ca., Michael Quayle-Il., Jerry Plypchuck-N.J., Dave Keaggy Jr.-Mi., Mike Bergenheir(sp.?)-Az., Tim Hudepohl-Mi.(?), Eric Hall(?),


Eric Hall is from CT -I believe it was his father who started Hall's arrows which is a legendary indoor range and teaching facility-Karen Scavotto, Butch Johnson are among the many great archers from that facility.

Luann Ryon-the last american woman to win an olympic gold medal in archery was from California IIRC. 

If I buggered up anyone's spelling I apologize-I am going off memory and don't have any books here to consult in my office.

Many centers of archery are due to a prominent coach-for example, the Piersons in Cincinnati, Len Cardinale in NJ, Dick Tone in Arizona, Don Rabska in the LA area, Terry Wunderle in Illinois, or colleges with strong programs such as Texas AM, JMU and back when I was a HS kid-ESSC which is where IIRC, LAS owner Rob K went

Another great archer who I cannot recall where he was from Is Steve Lieberman. Another Texan (currently) Is Rick Stonebraker-I believe his family is somewhere near Ohio because he came to our state shoot and was going to visit his mother


----------



## cityhic (Jan 3, 2009)

*tally up*



Jim C said:


> Eric Hall is from CT -I believe it was his father who started Hall's arrows which is a legendary indoor range and teaching facility-Karen Scavotto, Butch Johnson are among the many great archers from that facility.
> 
> Luann Ryon-the last american woman to win an olympic gold medal in archery was from California IIRC.
> 
> ...



Yup, it sure looks like good archers are not grown as a result of the water that they drink in their particular state. But, as you already indicated it seems as though archery centers of excellence is related to their availability to good coaching. Which ties well into Mrs. Parker's nice letter to the membership today. Thanks all for participating in this thread. I think it was fun and I learned a bit also. OK, admins you can shut thread down now.

Last state tally (unless someone else wants to maintain it).
Back to work now.

AZ (7): Pian, Ellison, Connors, Bergenheir, Donn, Granville, Huff
CA (10): Dykman, Huish, McKethcnie, Rasor, Jones, Ikasaki, Rabska, Rosas, Hainline, Ryon
CT (7): Johnson, Scavotto, 2 unamed jr, Green, Reiman, Hall
FL (1): Barrs
OH (20): Pace, Howell, Clark, Kleinman, Brothers, Becholdt, Baston, 2xBednar, King, Ruckman, Davis, Smith, Tewksberry, Klosterman, Snyder, Spray, Eifel, Berger
IL (4): Wunderle, Miller, Quayle, Blakley
IN (2): McKittrick, White-Arnold
GA (1): Henslin
MA (2): Cousins, Hunt
MI (5): Meyers, King, Dixon, Keaggy, Hudepohl
NJ (1)L Plypchuck
NY (2): McGlynn, Gerig
PA (2): Williams, Wheatcroft
TX (11): Magera, 2xHolmes, 2xKruger, Carmichael, Loesch, Schardt, Debord, Rice, Stonebraker
UT (2): Gerard, Parker
VI (1): Rowe
WA (1): Eliason
WY(2): 2xNichols
WI (1): Koehl

? Glen Thomas, Jake Kaminski, Tyler Domenech, Dan Schuller, Steve Lieberman


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Maybe we ought to limit it to people who have won 1) an olympic medal
2) a FITA world target, indoor or field medal 3) a senior US Nationals 4) VEGAS or 5) A world cup. I haven't even started on all the national junior champions from Ohio (Faun Baumgartner, Chris Shull and Tara Robey are three I shot with in recent memory)


----------



## Archerone (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry you guys, but this list is very incomplete. Idaho has Dee and Reo Wilde as for example.


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

Don't forget Jamie Van Natta, from Toledo, OH.


----------



## gitnbetr (Jan 17, 2007)

*add*

David Hughes, Texas


----------



## Lloyd (Aug 30, 2004)

Gerard did his best shooting in California. So take him off Utah and put him where he belongs!


----------



## Lloyd (Aug 30, 2004)

Maine is ME, MA is Massachusetts.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Chance Beauboeuf lives in TN


----------



## cityhic (Jan 3, 2009)

*last time*

someone else maintain this thing now.

AZ (7): Pian, Ellison, Connors, Bergenheir, Donn, Granville, Huff
CA (11): Dykman, Huish, McKethcnie, Rasor, Jones, Ikasaki, Rabska, Rosas, Hainline, Ryon, by adoption-Gerard
CT (7): Johnson, Scavotto, 2 unamed jr, Green, Reiman, Hall
FL (1): Barrs
OH (24): Pace, Howell, Clark, Kleinman, Brothers, Becholdt, Baston, 2xBednar, King, Ruckman, Davis, Smith, Tewksberry, Klosterman, Snyder, Spray, Eifel, Berger, Baumgartner, Schull, Robey, Van Natta
ID (2); 2xWilde
IL (4): Wunderle, Miller, Quayle, Blakley
IN (2): McKittrick, White-Arnold
GA (1): Henslin
ME (2): Cousins, Hunt
MI (5): Meyers, King, Dixon, Keaggy, Hudepohl
NJ (1)L Plypchuck
NY (2): McGlynn, Gerig
PA (2): Williams, Wheatcroft
TN (1): Beauboeuf
TX (12): Magera, 2xHolmes, 2xKruger, Carmichael, Loesch, Schardt, Debord, Rice, Stonebraker, Hughes
UT (1): Parker
VI (1): Rowe
WA (1): Eliason
WY(2): 2xNichols
WI (1): Koehl

? Glen Thomas, Jake Kaminski, Tyler Domenech, Dan Schuller, Steve Lieberman
:darkbeer:


----------



## Lloyd (Aug 30, 2004)

You're doing a great job. This is kind of fun.


----------



## Lloyd (Aug 30, 2004)

It should be 3XWilde for Idaho, Dee, Reo and Logan.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Let me help...

Arizona State University Olympians (doesn't even begin to include World Team members)

Judi Adams USA 1980*, 1996 
Jay Barrs USA 1988 Gold (Individual) Silver (Team), 1992 
Justin Huish USA 1996 Gold (Individual) Gold (Team)
Scott Kerston USA 1980* 
Rick McKinney USA 1976, '84 Silver (Individual), '88 Silver (Team), '92 
Glenn Meyers USA 1984 12th (Individual)
Debbie Ochs USA 1988 Bronze (Team) 26th (Individual)
Sheri Rhodes USA Coach 1988 
Allison Williamson Great Britain 1992, 2000, 2004 Bronze (Individual) 

Plus, of course, Brady Ellison which you already have. And Steve Lieberman is an ASU alum.


----------



## cityhic (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you SDA (sundevilarchery) your data helps to support the conclusion that archers aren’t made from the water or the particular state that they’re born in. They are however concentrated near the ACE’s (archery centers of excellence and schools) where archery is respected, taught, and practiced. ASU being one of the ACE’s. This kinda sorta parallels what Denise mentioned in her announcement to the membership earlier today. I truly believe that Denise is on the right track by supporting Mr. Lee and doing their best to develop a wide and deep coaching base that will be the operational base for our ACE’s. I for one can’t wait to see Denise and Mr. Lee succeed.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Steve N said:


> Don't forget Jamie Van Natta, from Toledo, OH.


Jamie is living in Toledo but Michigan will be quick to point out that is where she grew up. Erika ANschutz lives about 20 miles fom us and has shot at our range but she grew up in Nebraska, and after a year at Miami U went back to U of N.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

sundevilarchery said:


> Let me help...
> 
> Arizona State University Olympians (doesn't even begin to include World Team members)
> 
> ...


Scott Kerston-now that has to be one of the great trivia questions of all time in the archery world. I know the answer because I am part of the club Darrell is with but I bet very few people could answer the question of who was the 1980 US Men's archery team. 

As I noted, where you have a top coach or a college that really cares about a small sport you will get a large cluster of achievers. When i was in college, one school actually recruited skeet shooters-Trinity of Texas (then it became GMU in VA and then Lindenwood or something like that in MO). Thus Trinity's alums included people like Rick Pope (missed on 12G target for the entire year-that miss gave my college team the title) 25X+ open all american Robert Paxton, World Champions John Shima and Todd Bender etc.

When I was a HS Team East Stroudsburg State College and ASU were about the only two major college programs I can remember. In 20 years I expect Columbia University's name will make lists like this as it gets top junior ladies such as Stephanie Miller, Sarah Mancini and Margot Stutchin (Mancini is PA I believe and Margot NYC)

Allison was on the 2008 team too-sadly (I watched the match) while she and Naomi F shot well, their third shooter was shaky and cost them a medal


----------



## jhunt414 (Aug 17, 2007)

add Kendal Nicely, Levi Cyr, Adam Gallant, and Roger TBO to the list from Maine.


----------



## snakepliskin07 (Mar 10, 2007)

*+1*



gitnbetr said:


> David Hughes, Texas


Shot with him a few times. He is The man!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Archerone (Mar 30, 2006)

Add Inga Lowe, Gary Broadhead, Angela Moscarelli, World Champions and Bob Burns (Silver) to California


----------



## bowgal (Jun 12, 2003)

Doreen Wilber from Ia won a gold medal. She passed away recently.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

dickie roberts MI


----------



## cityhic (Jan 3, 2009)

*thread that just won't die*



Lloyd said:


> You're doing a great job. This is kind of fun.


Ignoring.:zip:

:darkbeer:


----------



## Holo (Feb 12, 2004)

*Most gold metal*



cityhic said:


> Where do the best archers come from? Sorry, I only know a few so please chime in and help me to fill this thread up.
> 
> 
> CA(3): Rick McKinney, Janet Dykman, Justin Huisch
> OH(1): Daryl Pace


I would say South Korea


----------

